# Neofinetia Kouyou



## Berthold (Oct 19, 2015)

I am still working on a little hut on top of the moss as painted on the pot.
The spur of the flower will have the size of the total arrangement, I fear.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2015)

Pretty.


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 19, 2015)

I am getting rid of my orchid collection but I am also thinking about keeping a few Neof. Your photo has just ensured that decision. Nicely done!


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice plant. Nice pot. Nice moss. Overall a great presentation!


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 19, 2015)

Everything about your plant is fabulous!! Way to grow!


----------



## abax (Oct 19, 2015)

The plant and presentation is perfection. Blooms are just
an added bonus...well, and the fragrance of course.


----------



## Berthold (Oct 20, 2015)

Neofinetia Ikebana


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 20, 2015)

Now I'm confused. Isn't that the exact same plant as in the previous photo? The roots, the leaves, the pot and the moss are all the same. The only difference is the flower.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 20, 2015)

Lanmark said:


> Now I'm confused. Isn't that the exact same plant as in the previous photo? The roots, the leaves, the pot and the moss are all the same. The only difference is the flower.



Yes, I'm sure it is the same plant. Ikebana refers to Japanese style flower arrangements, not meant to be a name. I presume that is the source of your confusion?


----------



## naoki (Oct 20, 2015)

Isn't Kouyou (means "red sun") supposed to have red (deep pink) flowers, which is a hybrid? Maybe this is what Lanmark is wondering?


----------



## Berthold (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes, Kouyou is a red purple clone.
I am not an Ikebana artist but I arranged the pot with a normal Neofinetia falcata flower to demonstrate the interesting disproportion of flower and plant. 

Sorry for confusion


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice presentation!
I always say to myself that I will get some nice pot, but I like seeing roots in clear plastic pot. lol

I love those moss! Is it natural or did you sow something special??


----------



## Berthold (Oct 23, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Nice presentation!
> I love those moss! Is it natural or did you sow something special??


It is moss from the garden living on an oak tree.


----------



## Heather (Apr 29, 2016)

I changed the links but not sure if it had the desired effect!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2016)

Heather said:


> I changed the links but not sure if it had the desired effect!



That's funny, Heather. So did I!


----------



## Berthold (Apr 30, 2016)

Heather said:


> I changed the links but not sure if it had the desired effect!



Heather, You are right. That's not the desired effect.

Please delete the old link in the post and set the new link I gave you between the special img-character set.

Please do the same in my post 8 with the second link I gave You.

The old existing links in the posts have to be replaced by the new links I gave You.

Second try please. I am sure You will manage it :wink:


----------



## Heather (Apr 30, 2016)

There you go - you guys should be able to edit your posts on your own but this thread was a pretty old one.


----------



## Berthold (May 1, 2016)

Heather said:


> There you go - you guys should be able to edit your posts on your own ..



Yes we can

or in German

Wir schaffen das


----------

